# How long does the seasoning process take for a 100-count humidor?



## Maxxx (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,

I got a new humidor (80-100 count) and I'm in the process of seasoning it. I didn't wipe it with a damp cloth or anything. I wanted to go with the shot glass of distilled water way (even if it takes a little bit longer). It's been about 6 days and the humidity is only at 57%. 

Hygrometer has been tested and the seal looks good (makes a nice woosh when I drop the lid from a few inches).

Do you guys think it's normal? Humidity is still increasing but very slowly.

Should I put my new cigars in as soon as it gets to 70%?

Thanks!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Try a clean sponge in the shot glass and check it in 24 hrs. It might help. Also, but another shot glass with sponge too. Sometimes the bigger humidors need a little extra.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

a shotglass does not have a lot of surface area.
it will take a while.

if 70% is what you want, take the shotglass out when it hits 70%
then check 24 hours later, to see if it's still at 70% (or 1-2% less.) if not, it's not done yet, and the wood is still absorbing moisture.

what kind of humidification are you planning to use? you can add it also while seasoning.


J.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

jurgenph said:


> a shotglass does not have a lot of surface area.
> it will take a while.
> 
> if 70% is what you want, take the shotglass out when it hits 70%
> ...


You have a great point jurgenph about surface area.........what do you think about a flat tupperware type with a sponge half in half out? Sponges seem to help me get it in 24 hrs?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Everything you should need to know about seasoning a humidor is in the link below.

*How to Season a Humidor*


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Arizona Dave said:


> You have a great point jurgenph about surface area.........what do you think about a flat tupperware type with a sponge half in half out? Sponges seem to help me get it in 24 hrs?


or a tupperware lid with a wet paper napkin on top 

i think the main point is. relax, take your time, the humidor will let you know when it's ready.

J.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

What he said^^^^

+1


----------



## Maxxx (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys! So I guess I'll just have to be patient. Maybe I'll try the sponge or the wet napkin trick tonight. 

I have a crystal gel humidifier but I don't know if I should put it inside the humidor at this point in the process...


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Maxxx said:


> I have a crystal gel humidifier but I don't know if I should put it inside the humidor at this point in the process...


this is the only time that i would use it... to season a humidor 

J.


----------



## Jay_Rich (Feb 26, 2013)

Im currently using a small bowl with water and paper towels. I wiped mine down for 1 day then did this. Its been sitting at 72-73* for 24h so far. I also put my new Bead humidifier in it and a water pillow (my cigars were shipped with one so I tossed it in)

This is only a 35-50cnt though.


----------

